

The Master of Mobile Payments Is Starbucks - e15ctr0n
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/forget-apple-pay-master-mobile-payments-starbucks/

======
mburshteyn1
Starbucks does have a enticing reward platform but what they also have is the
ability to fill your account using your credit card. So they only have access
to as much money as I'm willing to give them and from the exact source that I
want. What does it matter to me if I use my cc at Starbucks 5 times or put the
same amount of money into my starbucks account to use later.

------
applecore
So what? Before Apple entered the market with the iPhone, Nokia was the master
of mobile phones.

------
seansmith1020
Forget Starbucks... the master of mobile payments is Safaricom's M-PESA.

